# Animal First aid



## minxthelinx (Jan 17, 2010)

This is an appeal really I am doing an online animal first aid course but dont have a cat or a dog to do the practical on is there anyone in the midlothian/edinburgh area that I can borrow a dog and a cat for to finish this course even if I could Look after them for a day


----------

